# Dog Training on Public Land



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2009)

The old saying you dont what you got until it's gone sure applies when I moved from AR to GA. I thought I'd share the AR dog rules with you folks. Unless specifically prohibited every WMA state wide was open to dog training outside the seasons. The coon hunters, squirrell hunters, beaglers all had a place to train their dogs year round. The rules were strictly enforced, carry a gun while training and it would cost you dearly.

Notice in these rules the accomadation that dogs are out of the woods during daylight hour during turkey season but you can still run at night. It would appear the DNR has all but forgot about the hound man here in GA. I know the bird dog groups have some access here. How do we get our voice heard to get some of these WMAs opened off season to train our dogs? Any thoughts are appreciated!

AGFC HUNTING DOG RULE

Hunting Dogs
Each hunting dog must have a collar with its owner’s name, phone number and address. Waterfowl retrievers do not need to wear collars while hunting or retrieving so long as the collar bearing the owner’s name, address and phone number is carried. Handguns or shotguns with blank ammunition may be used while training bird dogs.

Individuals or organizations may hold captive on a temporary basis raccoons, foxes, coyotes or pen-raised quail for the purposes of dog training or sanctioned field trials with the approval of the AGFC chief of wildlife management. 

Using dogs to chase wildlife for pleasure is prohibited April 1-May 15 with these exceptions: 1) hunting within fox and coyote enclosures, 2) during sanctioned field trials, and 3) chasing for pleasure is allowed from 60 minutes after sunset until 60 minutes before sunrise, from April 1-May 15. 

Coyotes and foxes may not be chased for pleasure during a firearms deer season where dogs are prohibited. The only killing equipment that may be carried is that which may legally be used in a hunting season open at the time and place of the chase. 

During the spring youth turkey hunt, the use of dogs to chase wildlife is prohibited from 60 minutes before sunrise until 60 minutes after sunset. 

Dogs may be used to chase deer for training purposes Oct. 1-Dec. 31, from 30 minutes before sunrise until 30 minutes after sunset, only in deer zones where dogs can legally be used for hunting deer during the modern gun deer seasons. Possession of a killing device is prohibited when using dogs to chase wildlife for pleasure or when training/allowing dogs to chase deer unless a modern gun deer season is open when and where dogs are allowed.


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah if you don't have a good lease or own some land there is just nowhere to go.WMA's open up to rabbit hunting around middle of NOV.I can show you some good spots on this wma close by me but you better go during the week when it's not so crowded.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2009)

I called DNR when I first moved here and asked where the hound training WMAs were. They provided JL Lester as the only possibility. Thats two hours from me and cant imagine that as a supposed benefit to the folks in southern GA.

Joe Kurz is out my back door but like you say it gets hammered on weekends and closed off season.

I just think we are getting a raw deal as there are several quail training areas around the state. Thats not to fault any other group, its just to point out the inequality.


----------



## poolecw (Oct 9, 2009)

I believe you can hunt at Beaverdam wma year around.

The Ga Federation of coon hunters are lobbying to have wmas opened up. 



Ruger#3 said:


> I called DNR when I first moved here and asked where the hound training WMAs were. They provided JL Lester as the only possibility. Thats two hours from me and cant imagine that as a supposed benefit to the folks in southern GA.
> 
> Joe Kurz is out my back door but like you say it gets hammered on weekends and closed off season.
> 
> I just think we are getting a raw deal as there are several quail training areas around the state. Thats not to fault any other group, its just to point out the inequality.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 9, 2009)

poolecw said:


> I believe you can hunt at Beaverdam wma year around.
> 
> The Ga Federation of coon hunters are lobbying to have wmas opened up.


I sure wish we could get em opened!! Atleast they could open them around the other seasons..Even if they were just open from mid may through sept it would help alot..How do you know the federation is lobbying to open them..Is it on there web page or somethin?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2009)

If the coon hunters federation is lobbying for this then it would seem the beagle clubs/owners could be of some help to put the pressure on DNR. I wonder who is leading that effort at the federation level? Anyone?


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Oct 9, 2009)

I sent Rep Lane from Statesboro (Chairman of the Fish and Game Committee in the House) a fax last week about this when I finally got around to reading this year's regs. All WMA's have been opened for year round bird dog training, but bird dog's only. While I am proud for our bird hunting buddy's, as I pointed out to Rep Lane, those of us that train other types of hunting dogs are equally deserving of this reg change. All the beaglers, coon hunters, ect should let your voices be heard. This is the only way it will change. 

After all - this is OUR land!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 9, 2009)

Ruger#3 said:


> If the coon hunters federation is lobbying for this then it would seem the beagle clubs/owners could be of some help to put the pressure on DNR. I wonder who is leading that effort at the federation level? Anyone?


What we need is a DOG HUNTERS federation..That could include every type of hunting dog..Then we might get something done..While I think the coon hunters federation is a good thing and should stay around..Its small and we need a larger membership!!!!!!


----------



## Corey (Oct 9, 2009)

Ruger check West Point WMA, I think I read somewhere you 
can run there.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2009)

The Georgia Hunting and Fishing Federation is almost a Dog hunters federation if you want it done that's who to talk to they have a FULL TIME lobbyist in Atlanta all year they help us dog hunters alot and it would benefit ya'll to join you may not hear about it but they do alot and have saved ALL of dog hunting in Ga before there are bills every year that would all but end Dog hunting they are the first ones to respond  Just my two cents The GA hunting a Fishing Federation and Ga coon hunting federation do work hand in hand for all Dog hunters not just there sport


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Murphy, I definitely get in touch with them and report back what they have to say.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2009)

ghff

The federation site

Georgia-Hunting-and-Fishing-Federation

This is there facebook page

They are good people and do alot for us


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is a link to their web page for those interested.

http://ghff.us/main/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Corey thanks, I'm looking for how we get more access for all of us not just me.


----------



## poolecw (Oct 9, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I sure wish we could get em opened!! Atleast they could open them around the other seasons..Even if they were just open from mid may through sept it would help alot..How do you know the federation is lobbying to open them..Is it on there web page or somethin?



My brother talks to some of the officers of the ga coonhunters federation.  Don't you remember the work they did to keep the bill down that would extend deer season in the northern zone.  They also worked to get the regs changed that will allow you to legally coon hunt with lights brighter than a 6 volt.

 I need to join up.  They do alot.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah I remember that and I joined but dont hear anymore outta them now than I did before..Maybe everything is going smooth at this time


----------



## thomas williams (Oct 10, 2009)

It would be nice to have somewhere to run the dogs year round, but I'm not sure its such a good idea. with year round pressure on the animals, don't ya think they might move somewhere else. not to mention the folks who will shoot everything their dog trees even if it's not in season. I'm not saying we shouldn't go for it, but I'd rather have 5-6 months of good hunting than crappy huntin year round. JMO


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 10, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

GHFF, is an Excellant Organizatrion too help us with any problems we may be having. I join this Organizatin many years ago, Reggie Dickie is the President, and it is a Non Profit, type outfit, and if you don't hear anything from them that is Good, they keep up to date on any and all activity, that involves the Laws here in Ga.

If it had not been for them, I think we would be seeing  deer season going to the 15th. of Jan. this year!!

They say GHFF, we better stay on our toes, as they will be trying to pass a House Bill, to run the season untill     Jan. 31st. So if everyone will go ahead and join up will help them have the money to fight those that want to get our hunting season on /Small Game taken away, from us!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the insight DR, you certainly have been involved with the issues here a long time.

As far as the running year around affecting game pressure I can only give my personal experience of it in sparser populated state. I cant remember any issues after years of it. When hunters have more access their activities are more scattered.

Poaching is bad anytime and if it increased significantly it would have an impact.

Concerning equal access, I just cant see how working bird dogs has less impact then pack of beagles running in a thicket.


----------



## bobman (Oct 11, 2009)

> Concerning equal access, I just cant see how working bird dogs has less impact then pack of beagles running in a thicket.
> __________________




probably because there actaully are rabbits and thanks to the DNRs management focus on just deer and turkeys there aren't huntable populations of wild quail

Working bird dogs on most of GA's public lands is just exercise

at least owning beagles in GA makes some logical sense


----------



## Murphy (Oct 11, 2009)

Bobman does have a point Exercise is the main goal if you want to train a bird dog on Public land your gonna have to release some birds in most places. I happen to live near Albany Nursery where there are plenty of Quail and it is a public training area for Bird dogs ( Lots of Rabbits too) Also I live near Chickasawhatchee where I can go train my Coondog both year round  I just got lucky  but real training on Albany Nursery would require me to buy some Quail and release them it is Intensively managed for Quail habitat  and the techniques used there could help bring back some of the population across Ga.

And poaching is a problem even on WMAS I just don't think the DNR checks coon hunters at night as much as Deer and bird hunters Ive been to Chickasawhatchee many a night and have yet to see a Ranger Ive heard hunters shoot coons out year round out there with no regards to the law


----------



## bobman (Oct 11, 2009)

I've called the DNR  several times about night hunters in my area east of Monroe and never ever got a response. 

I don't think they care unless they happen to stumble on them.

I quit reporting it if they don't care enough to do something I dont either.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 11, 2009)

I just don't want this to be a Coon vs Bird dog thread both of us are going to have to fight not only for training rights but hunting rights and they are bad hunters on both sides and if were gonna get anything done it'll have to be us sticking together jmho


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Point taken on the availibility of rabbits vs quail.

We definitely dont need any division, unity is the only way to get anything accomplished. Need more access to all concerned, not taking away from someones privilidge for our own interest.



That avatar makes me miss the pheasant hunting I enjoyed while living up north.


----------



## bobman (Oct 11, 2009)

I love beagles and am planning about getting some after some of my old dogs pass away. I did a ton of beagling as a youngster in Wisconsin.

Rabbit hunting with beagles in the snow is about as fun as it gets.

Just wanted you to know I'm not anti hounds


I dont coon hunt mostly because I cant see in the dark and would probably break somthing chasing them


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Oct 11, 2009)

Check out the Redlands in the reg book.


----------



## canepatch (Oct 14, 2009)

Ruger #3, et al:  Thanks for your interest re. additional training time for beagles on WMA's.  I started working on this project several years ago but if fell on deaf ears.  As vice-pres. of GHFF and Reggie Dickey as pres.  and with all your support, I believe we can get this accomplished in the upcoming legislative session.  Let us know your wishes.  My e-mail address is tprgray@hughes.net and GHFF is posted elsewhere on this forum.  Thanks.


----------



## JBird227 (Oct 14, 2009)

Murphy said:


> if you want to train a bird dog on Public land your gonna have to release some birds in most places.



I live very close to Joe Kurz, and in order to "train" your dog you HAVE to be able to put out pen raised birds. 
Yes there is some wild quail there, but not enough to train. You cant get your dog to learn anything when you get on a covey one time every couple days. Joe Kurz is perfect for small game hunting, but all they care about it big game.
I have talked to some rabbit hunters there and they are in the same situation.
I agree I dont want this to become a coon vs bird dog thread. I think all of us feel the same about it, we just want to go out with our dogs and watch them work and have a good time.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 14, 2009)

Folks, thanks for all the responses, let me say this loud and clear, this isnt a us and them issue with the bird dog folks. It's about more access for all small game hunters and particularly the exclusion of beaglers from training areas in the current rules.

I was an officer of a beagle club for years and worked hand in hand with the folks in the bird dog clubs for our mutual interest at the WMA we all trialed on back then.

Canepatch, thanks for stepping up, I will definitely be in touch with you. I have already been in touch with the GHFF officials in my area. I  have a few questions sir.

Folks, when I learn more about what we can do I'll report back in a post. Be talking to y'all soon!


----------



## AMMO (Oct 14, 2009)

tree daddy 7 said:


> Check out the Redlands in the reg book.


All of the national forest is open most of the year for tree dogs.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Oct 15, 2009)

We also need more bear and boar hunting with dogs in georgia


----------



## goose buster (Oct 15, 2009)

(All WMA's have been opened for year round bird dog training, but bird dog's only.) Where in the regs. does it state this.I talked with Fred the GW. at Joe Kurz
and he said you could not release pen raised birds there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2009)

goose buster said:


> (All WMA's have been opened for year round bird dog training, but bird dog's only.) Where in the regs. does it state this.I talked with Fred the GW. at Joe Kurz
> and he said you could not release pen raised birds there.



Absolutely correct sir, there's a list of WMAs that may be used in the rules pamphlet.

It's right above the furbearer training areas.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 15, 2009)

JBird227 said:


> I live very close to Joe Kurz, and in order to "train" your dog you HAVE to be able to put out pen raised birds.
> Yes there is some wild quail there, but not enough to train. You cant get your dog to learn anything when you get on a covey one time every couple days. Joe Kurz is perfect for small game hunting, but all they care about it big game.
> I have talked to some rabbit hunters there and they are in the same situation.
> I agree I dont want this to become a coon vs bird dog thread. I think all of us feel the same about it, we just want to go out with our dogs and watch them work and have a good time.



I don't know about Kurz but you can find 5 or so Wild coveys everytime ya go to Albany Nursery of course ya cant shoot them but ya can do basic training there I got lucky my WMA is Stocked  and Chickasawhatchee is Slam full of Coons but the trade off is its full of Snakes Hogs and WATER to  You won't hunt Coon there too many times before ya get to go swimming


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 7, 2012)

I think most birdhunters would embrace the houndsmen who would be removing nest predators that keep down what little wild quail we have, so I think its a natural alliance.

I think the larger and harder groups, and unfortunately most influential, would be deer and and to a lesser extent turkey hunters.


----------



## oldways (Feb 7, 2012)

Just a question What happen to the Ga Dog Hunter Assocation are they still around ?


----------

